# Some favorite pictures



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm new on here, so I thought I would put up some pictures of my new puppy Lupa. She's a Northern Inuit dog and my older dog, Ami a husky.





































(oh. I can only put up 4 pictures?)


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> (oh. I can only put up 4 pictures?)


In one post on a thread. Just hit the reply button and add 4 more til you have them all up!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Oh their faces are sooo full of expression!! Those are just two absolutely gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome dogs.Bet noone would consider breaking in to your house.I really like the look of that smaller one, so wild looking.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

cece6 said:


> Awesome dogs.Bet noone would consider breaking in to your house.I really like the look of that smaller one, so wild looking.


LOL, Ami doesn't make a sound and greets strangers as new best friends and Lupa's just a big baby and would run away if she heard something strange....hopefully if someone thinks they can break in, they scare off by just looks because my lot are not the best dogs to protect a house  lol


----------



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow- your dogs are precious! They look so happy and free 

I'm new to this forum too- I don't have a dog right now (my landlord won't let me) but I LOVE pups. Lately I've been living vicariously through my sister- her dog Tucker is such a dear. I'm trying to get my parents to get another dog but it's tough since our family dog passed away a few years ago and the thought of "replacing" him is still hard. 

So here's a pic of Tucker, a Great Dane mix. My sister and brother in law adopted him as a puppy and were told he'd be 70 lbs. max as a rotweiler/ lab mix. About 2 months later he shot up and they were told he had quite a bit o' Dane in him. He's now 170 lbs. of sheer joy, love and rambunctiousness!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous dogs! And the photos are stunning! thanks so much for posting them & welcome to the forum!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I never get over how stunning those blue eyes can be.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh wow, they're both amazing! I love Lupa, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, they are beautiful dogs! I can't stop looking at these pics.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! Great pics and beautiful beautiful dogs . Do they have a good recall? I heard most huskies are near impossible to teach recall. Beautiful dogs though, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

My husky has great recall...but we worked with her non-stop as a puppy. The Northern Inuit hardly leaves my side and so far is really good if she does wander off. They say that this breed is better than Huskies...so we'll see when she's older...with her being a pup, she's not much into leaving me somewhere she can't see


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

Pics:

#!: Do you see it, I dont see it!
#2: Awwwee, Mom is not going to like this!
#3: I know that fish is in here somewhere.
#4: My own private drinking bowl; gotta love it.
#5: I just need a breather.
#6: Okay, back to it, you're it!
#7: We know we're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!
#8: Me; I"m lucky, I love my job.

Hope you don't mind but they all just came to mind. Love looking at the photo's.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Here they are today...Lupa's growing like a weed


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful!! They look like they belong in Alaska


----------



## Mom2Furkids (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh goody more pics, your dogs are beautiful! 

Pics

#9 What; we're behaving.
#10 I still haven't found that fish yet!
#11 Noooooooo I found it first! Go get your own.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Huskys are not my breed of choice but the dog on the right has to be one of the most striking dogs ive seen! i'd take that dog in a heartbeat.
> 
> What is a nothern inuit dog?? ive never heard of that before,is it closer related to the wolf than most other breeds?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> Huskys are not my breed of choice but the dog on the right has to be one of the most striking dogs ive seen! i'd take that dog in a heartbeat.
> 
> What is a nothern inuit dog?? ive never heard of that before,is it closer related to the wolf than most other breeds?


Thanks for the compliment, Ami is a stunning dog, and I am usually willing to give her away while she's awake  She's such a snot with too much personality for her own good, lol.

Its a newer breed. Mostly out of the UK-Lupa is the 3rd known in America. There is speculation of wolf hybrids used in the beginning, but nothing that anyone has been able to prove. Either way, for the last 20-30 years its been NI to NI, so there nothing too close. The foundation breeds were Husky, Mal, and German Shepherd. They were breed to look like a northern breed or a wolf, but still be easy to train (and let me tell you, she is sooooo easy compared to my husky...its a nice little change  )


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Lupa is stunning! I am a big fan of the Northern Inuits... lovely dogs. This is the first one I've seen in the US - did you have her imported?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, she's a Honiahaka girl. The others that are known are a Mahlek girl in Utah and a Cabales boy in Conneticut (we met up with them before getting Lupa, and will be meeting up again around Christmas). There are rumors that a Shadowlands dog moved to one of the southern states, but no one is sure.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!!


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

You have 2 gourgous dogs


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Lupa is beautiful! Darn that's a muddy puppy!


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

I am soooo aware of what I would be getting into with a husky. Which is why I would never have a husky (as beautiful as they might be) That northern inuit dog is simply amazing to look at. Very wolf like. It really interests me (No I am not going to get one, I am at max capacity of doggage here)

Are they much different than a husky? High energy? You said Lupa was much easier to train. I am assuming they are an intelligent breed. 

Very gorgeous dogs you have.


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG Lupa is gorgeous.. I have never been much into the husky type breeds (I mean, they are beautiful, but I just wouldn't own one) but wow.. she is something else. I love the "mask" on her face!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Both dogs are quite stunning - but together - wow!. Look forward to seeing more pictures of them!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

wolfsnaps said:


> I am soooo aware of what I would be getting into with a husky. Which is why I would never have a husky (as beautiful as they might be) That northern inuit dog is simply amazing to look at. Very wolf like. It really interests me (No I am not going to get one, I am at max capacity of doggage here)
> 
> Are they much different than a husky? High energy? You said Lupa was much easier to train. I am assuming they are an intelligent breed.
> 
> Very gorgeous dogs you have.



Lupa's not much different on energy, but she enjoys pleasing me...my husky only pleases herself. So its really nice to be able to "ask" her to do something for me, rather than fighting tooth and nail for everything with my husky. She's easier to keep entertained...my husky gets bored easily, but Lupa will enjoy a good marrow bone for hours without disruption. 

She also picked up manners much faster than my husky...I am not sure how much that is the breed and how much is just that there was another dog here to model what I am asking for. 

This is all a grand experiment for me, and I am really happy with how well we have bonded. I never got to meet her since her breeder is in the UK, I had to just trust other people's judgement, and we didn't get her until 12 weeks old...so lots of extra time with the breeder...but it all was perfect in the end.

I am wanting to do competitive Rally-O with Lupa, our first try at it will be in 2 weeks, so wish us luck!  if you have any questions, feel free to email me


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I found your thread, good. I was looking at it the other day when I was offline and wanted to post saying your dogs are beautiful!! Your Northern Inuit Dog is so beautiful looking; I'm using that breed in my newest story.


----------

